# troubles logging in with tappatalk



## biggqwesty (Sep 2, 2014)

Tappatalk worked well for the first few days but the last day or so it's been coming up with
"login failed. Please contact admin if problem priests"

It happens on wife and 4g so not sure what the go is. 
It seems to sometimes load up, but it's very hit and miss..

Any tricks I'm missing or is it a current issue?


----------



## biggqwesty (Sep 4, 2014)

Yea still no good on the tappatalk front. 
Any ideas??


----------

